# Pallets



## marly (Apr 13, 2010)

I got some new tools and they all came on pallets. I now have three pallets sitting in my garage. What do you guys do with your pallets? Do you toss them out or make a nice fire with them? 

marly


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

marly said:


> I got some new tools and they all came on pallets. I now have three pallets sitting in my garage. What do you guys do with your pallets? Do you toss them out or make a nice fire with them?
> 
> marly


I strip 'em down an' make stuff outta them. You paid for that wood...use it, for practice pieces or whatever...


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Throw out wood? Im way too cheap for that, no matter how cupped/bowed/warped it may be.(ok maybe not that cheap)

In my pics i have a mallet i made from some pallet wood. Im working on a lathe table from PW also, as well as some scoops and spoons.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I make toys among other things with them.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

I love pallets! I've built an outdoor table for my wife's garden & succulents. The cool part about this one was that one of the pallets had the words "sweet darling" branded on one of the pieces, so I put that piece front and center (not sure if you can see it in the photo or not). I also assembled this table using the old rusty nails that I was able to salvage when I was disassembling the pallets (and glue of course, haha!)

I also made an insert for this vintage plant stand/table out of pallet scraps, and I have a couple more similar projects I plan to check off my list one of these days 

-Seth


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats very impressive Seth.

To OP;We've cut them up and then shot them back together as crates....12x18 and 12" deep.They look alot nicer 'round here than plastic stuff.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Breaking down and using pallets can yield some "free" wood. Care has to be taken to check for nails and staples. Some places that fasteners were used may be discolored and the stains from that may not stay put. You don't know what they have been exposed to so check them out thoroughly. They can be cleaned with TSP. Some stains can be treated with oxalic acid.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very nice*

This different colors of wood and or stain make it perfect for outdoor use. You may also find some exotic woods not native to USA depending on the source country in which they are made.
A port city will have more of these or and overseas shipping distribution center. Nice bench/table! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> This different colors of wood and or stain make it perfect for outdoor use. You may also find some exotic woods not native to USA depending on the source country in which they are made.
> A port city will have more of these or and overseas shipping distribution center. Nice bench/table! :thumbsup: bill
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f2/25193d1307434426-pallets-image-4253636446.jpg


Thanks, glad you like it! In this photo I had actually just brushed on some Thompson's water seal, so that stuff made it darker than I really wanted it. Without the water seal it looked much drier...sort of like something they'd sell at Anthropologie (for $1500). I'm still happy with it, I just wish it hadnt gotten so dark when I applied the water seal. 

-Seth


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Before you toss them, check the wood on them. Most of them will be cheap, yellow pine but I have found some great wood on some in the past. Have even found cherry, oak, birch, beech, ash, mahogany, walnut, etc. 
Look 'em over good before you burn them.

joe


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice work, Seth and JohnK. A++ for recycling wood.

These are some boards I got from pallets:


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Those are nice. when I was putting myself through college working on the recieving docks I used to toss pallets into the compactor all the time. Had I been into woodworking then, I'd have been bringing home quite a haul. (To be honest, I would have had to paid for the pallets to keep everything on the level). Most of the pallets would have made a telephone pole look like a clean piece of wood - but beneath all that oil was plenty of oak.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

My brother, an architect, while in school had a project requiring him to design and build something which would improve the quality of life for some 3rd world country using only an easily obtainable / renewable source of material...

He built a "porta-potty" using only pallets and reclaimed nails from them as well... He got an A. lol

~tom


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

I love pallet wood.

This bench was all pallet:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Reduce, reuse, recycle, right? Use that wood for other projects!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

There is a stack of free pallets next door at work. This thread has inspired me to save for a planer for sure


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Saw this in one of the feeds I follow and wanted to share it here 

http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/apartmenttherapy/main/~3/nH52WE0CIvY/palettes-in-the-home-148661

Cool uses for pallets!

-Seth


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Seth said:


> Saw this in one of the feeds I follow and wanted to share it here
> 
> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/apartmenttherapy/main/~3/nH52WE0CIvY/palettes-in-the-home-148661
> 
> ...


Thats pretty dang cool!

~tom


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

here are my two newest pallet works....the white one is an "in progress kinda thing" and all raised panels are made on a TS, no routing. so all I say is use it all, let no piece of wood go unworked!!

you do have to be a little wary, they tend to spray alot of baddddddd chemicals on some pallets 

and dont forget your mallets and tenon markers and the such..very good for that


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've made a lot of bird houses and bird feeders out of pallets, I don't usually burn the pieces 'till I've cut them into pieces to small to do much else with


----------



## would (May 26, 2009)

lawrence said:


> here are my two newest pallet works....the white one is an "in progress kinda thing" and all raised panels are made on a TS, no routing. so all I say is use it all, let no piece of wood go unworked!!
> 
> you do have to be a little wary, they tend to spray alot of baddddddd chemicals on some pallets
> 
> and dont forget your mallets and tenon markers and the such..very good for that


I couldn't make something that complex and well done with brand new wood. That is some nice work, you must have a good source of pallets. I would be concerned that the wood would warp and twist from most of the pallets I have obtained. 

All the other pictures of projects were impressive as well. I can see myself making a bird house or feeder out of pallet wood but would think it will rot very quickly down here, maybe last 2 years.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use them to make things. I've made toys, jewelry boxes, chess set boxes, small boxes to hold my micrometer, pencil boxes, and a couple of jigs for use at the table saw or on the work bench.

Here is my first attempt at doing something after the stroke I had last year. All of the wood came from pallets.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> I use them to make things. I've made toys, jewelry boxes, chess set boxes, small boxes to hold my micrometer, pencil boxes, and a couple of jigs for use at the table saw or on the work bench.
> 
> Here is my first attempt at doing something after the stroke I had last year. All of the wood came from pallets.


Very nice, how's your health holding out these days?

~tom


----------



## fly (Jun 10, 2011)

We have lots of pallets from under heavy (> 1000 lb.) metal coils.
If you are in Raleigh, NC area (Fayetteville to be exact) let me know, and I will happily show you where they are.

But ... not to rain on your parade ... last time I researched pallets (several years ago, and I am too lazy to do it again, so will not be able to post a link), they were treated by some preservative ... so beware (!) And, to the best of my knowledge, that applies to any or most pallets. You never know.

Anyway, if you needs pallets, we have them. Just let me know.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW I love this forum! 

Seth: that work bench is incredible! I love the tones and colors!

wolfmanyoda: are those dowels or did you use screws and caps to hide them? 

lawrence: Is your first pic a roll top?

johnnie52: great jewelry box. How did you make the inlays for the darker wood at the corners?


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

yes that first one is a roll top and believe it or not the tramdor isnt the hard part, the groove it slides in is. took me two days to layout the router guides....lol


fly....I'm just south of lumberton, chadbourn to be exact...what are your pallet made of?....I have unlimited white and yellow pine and some fir


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

firemedic said:


> Very nice, how's your health holding out these days?
> 
> ~tom


There is some improvement tom. I still need a cane to walk short distances and a walker for longer distances, but I'm getting there. They say that because this is the second stroke I've had the recovery time will be much longer especially as the first one hit the left side and this last one effected my right side.

I still can't do much and am still using a hand operated brake in the car, but I hope to be able to get back to the shop soon. First project I'm planning is a cyclone dust collector. After that some candle holders for Christmas presents.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> There is some improvement tom. I still need a cane to walk short distances and a walker for longer distances, but I'm getting there. They say that because this is the second stroke I've had the recovery time will be much longer especially as the first one hit the left side and this last one effected my right side.
> 
> I still can't do much and am still using a hand operated brake in the car, but I hope to be able to get back to the shop soon. First project I'm planning is a cyclone dust collector. After that some candle holders for Christmas presents.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


It's a long slow road, I know. Seems every man on my mother's side over 50 has had at least one. Hang in there and be sure to do your pt, they know what they're doing.

Good luck and quick return to the pastimes you love...

~tom


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

JimRich said:


> johnnie52: great jewelry box. How did you make the inlays for the darker wood at the corners?


The corner inlays were pretty easy. I made a jig (out of old pallets and some scrap plywood) to hold the box on edge at 45 degrees on my table saw. Made two passes for each corner slot to get a 1/4" slot. Then cut down the darker wood on my band saw to fit into the slots.

Its an old trick that's been used for centuries. Even before the invention of table saws and/or power tools.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

JimRich said:


> wolfmanyoda: are those dowels or did you use screws and caps to hide them?


I used dowels on this one.


----------



## fly (Jun 10, 2011)

lawrence said:


> ...
> 
> fly....I'm just south of lumberton, chadbourn to be exact...what are your pallet made of?....I have unlimited white and yellow pine and some fir


No idea. Will drop some pictures next week.


----------



## hawknzfam (Jul 16, 2020)

Do you have the plans or design for this? My daughter is making buddy benches for her girl scout gold award and this would be perfect.


----------



## OldDon (Feb 19, 2018)

My Generac came on a pallet and the installer was going to toss it. It's now broken down and waiting for reuse.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

hawknzfam said:


> Do you have the plans or design for this? My daughter is making buddy benches for her girl scout gold award and this would be perfect.


First, you are replying nine year old thread. I doubt any of the people are still around to respond to your query.

Second, don't let your girl scout daughter handle pallet wood unless you are certain it is safe. _Absolutely, truly certain it is safe._ Pallets are used to transport all kinds of stuff, including drums full of toxic chemicals, stuff that drips nasty chemicals on them, etc. Just because it looks clean does not mean that it is safe, okay? Pallet wood = toxic wood. 

Third, I did a web search for "wood bench plans" and found many different plans and styles, including many free plans and inexpensive plans. You can do the same web search (try Google) and choose the one that is most appropriate for your daughter. Good luck!


----------



## Onefreetexan (May 3, 2018)

I have two friends that own pallet mills, and the advice from both of them is ‘don’t re-use pallet wood!!’.....It is junk wood,, the worst of the worst, and usually is loaded with chemicals. They will pick up pallets to recycle, they grind them up.

Had another friend, a woodworker who swears by pallet wood, He made a race car type bed for his son,,, he primed and painted it and all..Yet after about a week his son started reacting to it. Not good. He learned that the pallet wood had come from a chemical plant.

So free is nice, just don’t be stupid.


----------



## JenLightly (Jul 16, 2020)

I feel uneasy replying to a necro'd thread, but this reminded me of my teenage years when one of my classmates would hold a bonfire party every week. He would stack pallets 5 high and burn them up. At the time I just thought it was a cool spectacle, I never even considered all the nasty chemicals I was breathing in!


----------

